

Ask HN: Recommendation for a .net dev: Python, Ruby, or PHP - brianhama


======
lizardking
From a language standpoint Ruby and Python are certainly more interesting
languages than PHP. Most .Net devs I talk to find php a bit kludgey. I
recommend installing a virtual Ubuntu machine on your windows machine and
playing with Python for a few days. I found "Dive into Python" to be a great
resource for learning <http://www.diveintopython.net/>.

From there, if web is what you are interested in, take a look at django. The
django book and official django tutorial are both great places to start. Happy
hacking!

~~~
tonylampada
I'd recommend Python and Django too. I've been developing JEE applications for
8 years now and recently started a project (www.freedomsponsors.org) with
Django. Django makes things so simpler and faster to code. I'm in love with
it!

If you take that on, I'd also invite you to do a little collaboration on it -
FS is free on Github (github.com/freedomsponsors). It might give you a feeling
of what's it like. And I could definitely use some help :)

------
facorreia
I've been working with .NET for 10 years. I've also developed smaller projects
with Java, PHP, Ruby and Python, among other languages. I would recommend you
take a good look at Python. Read the Zen of Python[1]. If it makes sense to
you, try it.

[1] <http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0020/>

------
WayneDB
Why not try all three over a few weeks? It doesn't take long to get them
installed in order to play around.

